# Games workshop advent calendar



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I will try to keep this page updated every day

check on here to buy them http://www.blacklibrary.com/2013-advent
Day 1










Day2











Day3











Day4










Day 5












Day 6












I have a rumour about what's going to be coming out the rest of the month.
via Tune from the Faeit 212 inbox.

day 7









day 8: Dataslate: Eldar Ghost Warriors









day 9 









Day 10









day 11: Dataslate: Centurion Siegebreaker Cohort









day 12: Dataslate: Reclusiam Command Squad









day 13: Warlords of the Dark Millennium Vulkan He’stan









day 14: Warhammer: Vanguard Clash









day 15









day 16









day 17









day 18









day 19









day 20









day 21









day 22

day 23 

day 24 !!!!!

christmas


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Please Khorne supplement. Please Khorne supplement. Please Khorne supplement.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

sadly ven it is not khorne.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so, what we get a new written work every day till Christmas or are models on the table as well?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one know if the rules are worth the £2.50?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> sadly ven it is not khorne.


Hey, not bad! A new Daemon Prince to use? I'll bite. Here goes 7 bucks. Maybe I'll even review the POS.:alcoholic:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely anything Nurgle please :so_happy:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> Any one know if the rules are worth the £2.50?


He's expensive, but I really like Bel'akor's rules and I can't wait to try him out.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Well this is interesting, at least they're releasing things on a more set schedule.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i have no idea what this is about.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

So looks like that dude in the video with the bolt pistol (reading what looks like "Custor Mortis"), sword and dark green armour could be Cypher...As a Chaos and Dark Angels player that excites me.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> So looks like that dude in the video with the bolt pistol (reading what looks like "Custor Mortis"), sword and dark green armour could be Cypher...As a Chaos and Dark Angels player that excites me.


does it excite you as a dark angel player, or a choas marine player?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Just general excitement. ;-) 

I'd prefer him for Chaos though I think. I use the Angels of Redemption colour scheme for my DA and that just wouldn't work. But Cypher leading some Cultists and Renegades would be pretty cool.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

yea i cant wait for cypher 

plus im actually interested in this one.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you think it's possible that Cypher will be a HQ choice for Chaos and will give the army Preferred Enemy: Dark Angels, to balance out the fact Dark Angels get Preferred Enemy: Chaos? Or am I being too hopeful???

Or maybe an Elites choice like Marbo?


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Day 5: Dark Angles Short, Storm Wing Dataslate.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> Day 5: Dark Angles Short, Storm Wing Dataslate.



I just posted another thread for this one, after seeing what the Storm Wing rules are. Not quite as interesting as the Cadre Firebase, but still interesting.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yay smufs 








I have a rumour about what's going to be coming out the rest of the month.
via Tune from the Faeit 212 inbox.
7th: Battlescroll: Creatures of the Chaos Wastes
8th: Dataslate: Eldar Ghost Warriors
9th: Battlescroll: Crypt Scavengers
10th: Index Chaotica: Terminus Est
11th: Dataslate: Centurion Siegebreaker Cohort
12th: Dataslate: Reclusiam Command Squad
13th: Warlords of the Dark Millennium Vulkan He’stan
14th: Warhammer: Vanguard Clash

via an anoymous source on Faeit 212
Dec15 - Warlords of the Dark Milienium : Dante - Dante Short Story
Dec16 - Warlords of the Dark Milienium : Champions of chaos - Lucius short 
story
Dec17 - Carnage, 4 players mission for 40k - Kantor short story
Dec18 - Warlords of the Dark Milienium : Sicarius - Sicarius Short Story
Dec19 - On contamunated ground, Apoc mission - Abbadon short story
Dec20 - Munitorum vol I - Calgar short story
Dec21 - Kill Team - Gabriel Seth short story
Dec22 - WHFB Blood in the snow - Bjorn short story
Dec23 - WHFB scrolls of binding compendium - The sanguinor short story
Dec24 - Warlords of the Dark Milienium : Masters of the dark angels - 
Sammael short story
Dec25 - Data slate CYPHER - HH Cypher short


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> Dec25 - Data slate CYPHER - HH Cypher short


shushh, you hear that?

it's the sounds of a thousand old school 40kers leaping up and cheering in joy.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> shushh, you hear that?
> 
> it's the sounds of a thousand old school 40kers leaping up and cheering in joy.


Lol @Dragon 

The rumor form feait was right.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

So glad that Cypher is returining, wonder whether he's going to get his old special save back or whether they plan on nerphing him down. Over all I'm pretty happy with the products they're offering for the duration of the promotion, but the little boy in me is a tiny bit diasppointed thta they didn't revisist the rules for Chappy Xavier at some point during the month, oh well, maybe next year, lol.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

tu_shan82 said:


> So glad that Cypher is returining, wonder whether he's going to get his old special save back or whether they plan on nerphing him down. Over all I'm pretty happy with the products they're offering for the duration of the promotion, but the little boy in me is a tiny bit diasppointed thta they didn't revisist the rules for Chappy Xavier at some point during the month, oh well, maybe next year, lol.


Well they will probably do thing like this more often if this is successful, which I bet it is. So don't fret!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so, if Cypers coming back how are they going to DO it? 

codex dark angel data slate, or codex chaos marine slate?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be both.

Would be appropriate either way


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

still think Day 10 is best so far


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Chaplain formation today 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/games-workshop-digital-editions/Reclusiam-Command-Squad.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Chaplain formation today


I can already do this with the 'dex :laugh:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, but this is new! You Buy now! :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to admit I was duped. I thought, based on the description, there would be more. Maybe an upgraded Chaplain like the Blood Angels have (for the life of me I cannot remember what they are called...) or something else but for $5 all I get is fewer options (as you must take a company standard, apothecary, company champion, and razorback) and two new rules (Crusader and the ability to re-roll misses in all rounds of combat instead of just the first. Which the latter is actually pretty cool as it applies to the unit so even if the Chaplain dies the Command Squad retains it.) even still, not worth $5.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Tawa said:


>



I should be a salesman :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks gret for covering yestoday 
Today is One of my favourite names for a character in 40k


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------

